# Help! Eye problem!



## ashley82 (Nov 19, 2011)

earlier today i noticed that she had something wrong with one of her eyes. Its got crusty black stuff under it and when i first woke her up it had stringy pus-like stuff going from the top to the bottom lid, the top lid also looks kinda funny and swollen-ish. The stringy stuff went away after a few minutes. 
She has since then gotten a bath and i tried to get the crusty stuff off with a wet q-tip but she's very active and wouldn't hold still long enough for me to get it. She's not breathing heavy and there's no runny nose from what i can see, but i have noticed shes not eating even half of her daily food, water intake seems to be normal though. No behavioral changes, she seems as active and happy as usual. i don't think shes in pain but it looks like it hurts. 
What could this be? My mom thinks she may have got poop in it.

also how much does an exotic pet bill cost? I'm planning on calling to check on monday when the vet opens but until then i'd like to know your previous experiences. 
i checked their website and they had pictures of them working with hedgies.

here's a picture of the eye
http://i39.tinypic.com/erehk0.jpg


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

My knowledge of hedgehogs is very limited, but I can give an idea of prices. But every vet has different prices and I don't know how much the price differs in each country. I don't have my hedgehog yet, but have a prairie dog who uses an exotic vet and a friend with 4 hedgehogs. 

The prices to just walk through the door have ranged from $49.50 to $120 and $450 for the emergency animal hospital. 

One of my friends hedgehogs needed eye surgery and the total cost was just under $500 for the appointment, surgery, medication, gas, etc. 

Another one of her hedgehogs had a leg amputated that was a heavy one at $667.34, not including post-surgery check ups.

My prairie dog had to have a piece of plastic surgically removed and it cost me $1,389.54 at an emergency clinic. 

But really regardless of price she needs to see a vet  Hope it`s not to serious!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Almost looks like it got scratched really bad. It's hard to say about the vet prices though because it varies so much. My vet charges around 27 for the visit and then adds on depending on how they are going to proceed. Hope the little guy feels better, keep us updated on what the vet says. Good luck and well wishes.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh no! Poor baby... my vet charges about $50 for the appointment, but it usually costs more because of anesthesia, or tests, or medicine... I really hope the vet can help your baby!


----------



## ashley82 (Nov 19, 2011)

my little penelopes eye has gotten so much worse over night :/ taking her to the vet. will post back later.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

It does look sore. Poor baby. A get visit is a good idea. Prices vary a lot, but the average seems to be $45-$55 for a check up. Please keep us updated!


----------



## ashley82 (Nov 19, 2011)

vet gave her drops and oral medication. i have to go to a special exotic place tomorrow though to get everything tested and such.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

hopefully the meds help. keep us updated!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Poor little baby. That looks pretty sore. At least you have her started on a treatment. Hope there is good news from the exotic vet tomorrow.


----------



## boxerdoglover567 (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh no! I hope she get better soon! Plz tell us if she will get better!


----------

